
Microsoft OneDrive storage changes - jsudhams
https://support.office.com/en-us/article/Microsoft-OneDrive-storage-changes-bf91132d-d0cb-4cbb-96ba-86278c5c1c2f?WT.mc_id=PART_OneDrive-Unknown_OneRM_StorageChanges_FAQ&ui=en-US&rs=en-US&ad=US
======
bmaupin
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10497389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10497389)

------
Amir6
This is when your projections for costs do not match reality and you have to
cut down on costs of freemium plans! May be good for share holders but
definitely not for users.

